# Digital Images in Darkroom...



## ram0135 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hello All,

First off I want to say HELLO   ! to everyone.

Okay so here is what I want to do... I have tons of digital pictures (wait please keep reading its not exactly your typical digital question) and I would like to possibly print them in the darkroom. I have transperencies and what I want to do is get the exact measurements of a negative strip (the frame size, length and width) then create a template in Photoshop and import my images onto that template. Then I would inverse the pictures to be negatives and not positves on the sheet and print them on the transperent paper. In theory I could then print them in the darkroom as the same basics apply. Would this be at all possible? Any comments/suggestions/ideas are very much welcome.

Thanks,
Ram0135


----------



## oriecat (Mar 29, 2005)

Sure you could do something like that, but I don't see why you would need to make them the size of a negative.  You could just do a contact print from a full size transparency.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Mar 29, 2005)

I think some pro labs may have printers that output to film for making prints. Don't know much about it other than it's HQ - and I heard about it some years back. Probably expensive but may be worth checking out.


----------



## ksmattfish (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, there are devices that will expose a digital file onto 120/220 size film. 

If you are making the transparencies yourself I second Orie, make them full size and do contact prints.


----------



## omalley (Apr 2, 2005)

My question is, why not just take film in the first place? If you already have processing equipment, I can't see what the advantage would be of doing it this way. Are you going for a particular look?


----------



## ram0135 (May 4, 2005)

Yes I am going for a particular artistic effect, of printing digital images which may look weird or altered and printing them.


----------



## jbnhl (May 7, 2005)

I wonder if youd lose any of the elements of the photo through all of the translations from digital to darkroom.


----------

